# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  خبر عن وفاة الدكتور عبد المهدي عبد القادر رحمه الله (مع ترجمة موجزة)

## أبو مالك المديني

توفى اليوم، الدكتور عبدالمهدي عبدالقادر عبدالهادي، أحد علماء الحديث وأصوله بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الأزهر. حصل عبدالهادى، على الإجازة العالية من كلية أصول الدين قسم التفسير والحديث جامعة الأزهر سنة ...

حصل عبد الهادى، على الإجازة العالية من كلية أصول الدين قسم التفسير والحديث جامعة الأزهر سنة 1973 م بتقدير جيد جدًا مع مرتبة الشرف، ودرجة التخصص ( الماجستير ) من كلية أصول الدين جامعة الأزهر بتقدير ممتاز عام 1975 م، والدكتوراة في الحديث وعلومه مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى عام 1978 م.


درس في كلية أصول الدين جامعة الأزهر وأصول الدين جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود، وعمل أستاذا مساعدا في كلية أصول الدين جامعة الأزهر وكلية أصول الدين جامعة أم القرى، وكان أستاذا الحديث وعلومه كلية أصول الدين جامعة الأزهر وعضو اللجنة العلمية جامعة الأزهر، وعضو المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية، والوكيل العام للجمعيات الشرعية.


من أبرز الكتب التى ألفها عالم الحديث، هى: طرق تخريج حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وطرق تخريج أقوال الصحابة والتابعين، والمدخل إلى السنة النبوية (بحوث في القضايا الأساسيةعن السنة النبوية)، ومسند علي بن الجعد(أحد شيوخ البخاري)، والسنة النبوية: مكانتهاوعوامل بقائهاوتدوينها، وعلم الجرح والتعديل قواعده وأئمته، والسيرة النبوية في ضوء القرآن والسنة، ورياض الصالحين من كلام سيد المرسلين للنووي.تحقيق ودراسة، وكيف نصوم رمضان(رسالة صغيرة)، ورسالة إلى كل مريض(رسالة صغيرة)، ودفع الشبهات عن السنة النبوية، ومعجزات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم التي ظهرت في زماننا (القسم الأول: الإسلام)، ومعجزات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم التي ظهرت في زماننا (القسم الثاني: أمة الإسلام).

منقول..
تنبيه:
 لا أستطيع وضع الرابط لوجود صور محرمة على الصفحة المنقول منه الخبر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، كان عالمًا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله، وكان معلوم من حاله الدفاع عن السنة والغيرة على أهلها.

----------

